# NEWB! RB26 into R33 GTS25t?



## robotpepper (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi all, newbie here (in Canada)

I've recently come across a great deal on a 1993 R33 GTS25t (with an RB25DET). Mileage is high, but I've had it up on a hoist and everything's completely stock (aside from a Nismo front strut tower bar) and is clean/checks out, compression test is perfect, leakdown test was fine, etc.

The problem with a great deal on a car like this is OTHER people are looking at it too! (which adds to the feeling-hassled factor of wanting to get it!). After several days of extensive research on the car, and finding out that there aren't as many parts available for the RB25DET as there are for the RB26, I'm beginning to wonder if it's "relatively" simple to swap an RB26 into it? I don't exactly want to deal with the hassle of putting the whole AWD system into it , and am wondering if it's possible for the RB26 to simply bolt up to the RB25 tranny? will the engine mounts line up/is there a kit someone offers? I'm sure I'll also have to put a bigger fuel pump in as well (any other things you can think of?) I'll likely be doing this next year if I pick up the car now...

Thanks for everyone's help and feel more than free to let me know about any other problems that could be encountered!


----------



## FlyingScotsman (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello, newbie here too.
If you are planning a tuning project with over 500 bhp (flywheel) in mind then the rb26 engine would be a better option due to its extra strength. 
But if you're just looking at the general servicability of the engine,and parts for the rb25 are hard to come by, you would be better off sourcing them overseas and shipping them, rather than going to the expense of an engine conversion. Its not just a case of bolting in the rb26. The electrics will be the biggest headache because the wireing loom has to come apart and be rewired as far as I know. Its not cheap.
Rb 25 parts are just as easy to come by as rb26 here in the UK.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

welcome to the most inactive skyline forum in the world 

first off to the OP head on over to GTRCanada.com i will see you there...

secondly... do a search once you get there and you will have your answer...

as for doing a swap... i dont recommend it... it will cost you ALOT more in the long run...

and the RB25 is nearly bullet proof, it does not have the oil issues that the RB26 has, which is a major issue if you want to get power from the RB26... the RB26 is a more capable engine, but it will cost you lots and lots and lots to get it up there... 

parts for the RB25 are easy to source... you might not have a ton of aftermarket companies to choose from but there is plenty stuff available...

the tranny does not bolt up all simple and easy...i cant remember exactly but i think part of the oil pan on the RB26 is part of the tranny(somethin like that anyways)...


----------



## robotpepper (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Shadao - Already on GTRC and have gotten lots (more) help 

Think I'll stick with the RB25, it's plenty fun for now - just concerned with something going wrong with such a high mileage engine (225,000km on the clock)

Given the relatively cheaper price of the RB25 (as opposed to the 26), if this one blows up I'll put another stock one in and start rebuilding the blown one with stronger (and more fun ) parts over the next couple years. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

sounds like a good plan... i think you can pick up RB25's for around 2k so if anything does happen it wont completely break the bank


----------

